# Anastrozole



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Been running sust and decca 500mg sust 600mg deca .and started getting slight eostrogen sides so to deal with it I took anastrozole half pill eod. Been running ai for 4-5 weeks and my blood pressure is 175/130 my face is tomato red I told doc what I was taking and he saying it's almost certainly anastrozole anyone else had this


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

So nothing to do with the test and deca then? Just the 3.5mg adex lol


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes mate I've tolerated gear for years even showed me the sides online red face and neck high bp plus many others I'm lucky I don't have got bk checked leaflet in box and confirmed what doc said


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> So nothing to do with the test and deca then? Just the 3.5mg adex lol


 Have u ever had sides off Adex


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Bump lads I look like a tomato head lol has no one had these side


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

You've said it's the adex, your doctor says so too. So why not just drop the adex and use aromasin?

Although personally I think you need to address other factors!


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

175/130, I'd be cutting down on everything until I worked out what was up


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Cypionate said:


> 175/130, I'd be cutting down on everything until I worked out what was up


 I ran same cycle lots of time diet always pretty good not best but good I drink plenty water virtually no salt it al seems to start when I took Adex doc also prescribed me 2 different blood pressure tablets to take


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Abc987 said:


> You've said it's the adex, your doctor says so too. So why not just drop the adex and use aromasin?
> 
> Although personally I think you need to address other factors!


 I always assumed Adex and aromasin were basically same thing never needed them before no gyno or limpy dick nothing and I've always ran sust and deca for years no problems this is actually low dose for me


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Little stu said:


> I ran same cycle lots of time diet always pretty good not best but good I drink plenty water virtually no salt it al seems to start when I took Adex doc also prescribed me 2 different blood pressure tablets to take


 Well get it sorted quick, that's a very high reading


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Cypionate said:


> Well get it sorted quick, that's a very high reading


 I was just thinking of finish cycle only couple weeks left. ad b dropping Adex and taking my blood pressure medication I was prescribed do think I should just finish cycle early


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

Little stu said:


> I was just thinking of finish cycle only couple weeks left. ad b dropping Adex and taking my blood pressure medication I was prescribed do think I should just finish cycle early


 Drop the adex, take your BP meds and see how you are in a few days, if nothing has changed I'd quit early, that chart shows Seek medical emergency care for your readings

High BP that high could cause all manor of problems, stroke / heart attack etc, is that worth the risk for 2 weeks of cycle?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Do you take your own BP at home or is the 175/130 the reading from the doctors?

If it is did they take more than just one reading?


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Sparkey said:


> Do you take your own BP at home or is the 175/130 the reading from the doctors?
> 
> If it is did they take more than just one reading?


 Doctor took 3 readings think that was worst 1 mate rest were lower lowest being 140-110


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Little stu said:


> Doctor took 3 readings think that was worst 1 mate rest were lower lowest being 140-110


 If you don't already have a home BP monitor I would get one, there cheap as chips @Ultrasonic posted a list somewhere of approved ones.

maybe give baby aspirin some thought 75mg ones you can buy at the supermarket.

Other supps that may help:

Cialis

Hawthorn berry

CoQ10

Beetroot

Celery seed

And as stated maybe swap out your A.I to aromasin or low dose Letrozole.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Here's the link mentioned above:

http://bhsoc.org/bp-monitors/bp-monitors/for-home-use/

Bear in mind cuff size may be an issue if you have big arms, and not all come with larger options.


----------



## Carlos Rivaldo (Jun 28, 2016)

Keep in mind that Anastrozole messes up your cholesterol levels and also can cause high BP. It's a dangerous combo and you should have it checked ASAP. I consider PCT drugs to be many times more dangerous than any steroid used in moderate dosages.


----------

